# 8" midbass in Jetta MKV doors???



## kaigoss69 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi, I have searched....
I want to get more bass authority in the front so can I install an 8" midbass driver in the stock location? I would like to hear from people who know it can be done and how it was done and what kind of driver used.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: 8" midbass in Jetta MKV doors??? (kaigoss69)*

Sure it can be one, keeping it stock? Most likely stock. I ahve seen a 10", 12" subs in a dash and seen 8" and 10" in doors. It's just how much you want to pay someone and/or DIY door pods.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: 8" midbass in Jetta MKV doors??? (Non_Affiliated)*

Thanks, yeah keeping it stock is my main goal. Anyone know of any drivers that will fit for sure? I am actially thinking of a Dynaudio MW172 specs here: http://www.dynaudio.com/eng/au...2.htm


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you have a pic on the door inside? My R32 was upgraded to a 6 1/2 MB Quart system, but I could put an 8 inch woofer in there if it was a thin one. Have you looked at the new thin woofers? BTW my MB Quarts pump out some big bass sounds, and with 4 of those it gets real nice at 75 watts per channel of clean JL Audio power. How much bass do you want??


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 8" midbass in Jetta MKV doors??? (kaigoss69)*

Dynaudio MW160's fit like stock just fine. 7" woofers fit great. 8 might be stretching it without some fabrication.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone else... What kind of woofers have you been able to install in MKV front doors? I am more concerned about the depth than the diameter.


----------



## ares524 (Jul 29, 2006)

ive got MB Quart 6.5" components in the front and MB Quart 6.5" coaxials in the back with a Memphis MCA3004 amp and its amazing. the bass is 10000x better than stock and pretty much everything ive heard as well as amazing clarity, i HIGHLY recommend that setup. although installation is a bitch..


----------



## ShawnC757 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (ares524)*

Havent done it but what about 6x9's?


_Modified by ShawnC757 at 10:35 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (ShawnC757)*

Get some good MB Quart, Infinity, Alpine components... and a good amp to power them...


----------



## kaigoss69 (Jun 18, 2006)

I already have tweeters (Dynaudio) and mids (Focal K2) and I need a hard-hitting 8"er up front (don't we all







). I have 125W per side ready for these drivers.
I was thinking Peerless SLS 8" but the mounting depth is 100 mm and probably not doable. That's why I want to know from people who have put such large drivers in the front doors so I can figure out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (kaigoss69)*









http://www.madisound.com/catal...d=929


----------



## kaigoss69 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

7" and a little too expensive. Fine driver though.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (kaigoss69)*

sure is.....
enough to make you forget about the extra inch... heh


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

You should just buy a slim 8" kicker subwoofer or infinity and call it a day


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (runvsofme07)*









50mm mounting depth.
http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/default_en.htm
or








http://www.ddaudio.com/dd/cara...=W6.5
or








http://www.dls.se/en/car/prod.html?produkt=en_433








http://www.dls.se/en/car/prod.html?produkt=en_432
or









http://195.243.203.21/rainbow/...n=ENG









http://195.243.203.21/rainbow/...n=ENG


----------



## kaigoss69 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

OK well I can't spend another $500 on midbass drivers so I went ahead and bought these just to try them out:
Peerless SLS 6.5":








For around $90 plu shipping, these are supposed to be some of the best midbass drivers out there. I hope they will pound hard enough to make up for the fact that they are just 6.5s.
I appreciate everyone's input on my original question.


_Modified by kaigoss69 at 5:05 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (kaigoss69)*

I have a pair of those I'm trying to sell. Sold my other two pairs. $75 shipped


----------



## kaigoss69 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

How did you like them? What kind of frequencies did you have them crossed over at?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (kaigoss69)*

bnib. I was going to run two per door but never had time to finish. Running IB in door they _should_ have a somewhat boosted low end before hitting mechanical limits (ie slightly boomy the lower you go).


----------

